# Layout Size



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I am extremely new to this hobby and know little to nothing. I have this odd spare room in my house that is attached on to my kitchen. It is fully open on one side into the kitchen. I am thinking of building a false floor in this room to use it for a layout. The room is roughly 5.5x7 foot. What scale should I be looking at to have a decent layout in that size of a room?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Please move this to the layout design forums! Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> I am thinking of building a false floor in this room to use it for a layout.


DBF,

You lost me on that one ... a "false floor" for a layout? What's going through your mind there? Key us in on what you're thinking, and we'll bounce back with some ideas.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

the room has a plug in roughly 3.5 foot up on the wall... It only has 3 sides... I am going to use the whole room as the layout... and it will be viewable from the 4th open side. So essentially just wanted to build a box the same shape/size of the room to just a few inches above that plugin... The only concerns I have is reaching stuff in the back but I previously read someone who had pop up pieces of scenary to reach back pieces.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Or I also thought about making the box L shaped so I could step in the middle but I figured that it would take away precious real estate.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Depending on the amount of trains you want to run I would say HO or N scale. HO is more common and generally cost less in the long run, especially if you use the used market. You do need to keep in mind the type of locomotives you will be running. HO GPs and there 4 axil locos can make up to a 15r turn if needed, as can 40' and less rolling stock. To go bigger than that you will need 18r minimum turns. Steamers (other than switchers) will require 22r turns unless designed for a smaller radius. 
15r turn = 30 inches to turn the train 180 degrees.
18r turn = 36 inches to turn the train 180 degrees.
22r turn = 44 inches to turn the train 180 degrees.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Stupid question... this hobby seems to be hard to find general information on for complete noobs.. where can i find information on the scales? I have watched several vids but it of course doesnt show much scale in relation to other objects. I am wondering the general dimensions for say a HO engine...


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

7" L
2"H
1.5"W
for HO loco


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

HO is 1/87 scale in the US. I think it may differ slightly in Europe.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Excuse no S Gage*

Introducing O, HO and N.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think HO would be a nice choice for a starter/newbie layout of approx 5'x7' size. Lots of HO stuff available ... used stuff for cheap, and the proportions of a starter layout would fit the space nicely.

That said ...

5' depth is a bit far for arm's reach. Maybe keep the left and right sides at the full 5' depth, but curve the front (entrace) edge in a snake-like fashion such that it drops down to 4' (or so ... maybe 52" max) in the mid section of width, perhaps 3' wide.

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Tman... nice pic... that should be posted somewhere for size comparison lol. All it needs is a can of coke in the pic so you can relate to something we all know.

tkruger thanks for that...thats what I was looking for and I think HO will be perfect for what I need.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i do not see anything bigger then N scale in such space. and even that going to be along the wall point to point.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmm... okay.. I would really like to go HO.. may have to figure something out for my kids room instead. Maybe I can build a nice layout a few feet off the ground and incorporate a nice toybox and set of drawers underneath for him. My current house is kind of small :-(

Although my fiance says she wants to go small as posisble so we can pack more cool scenary in lol. So I will research the n scale too


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi board, 

*Before* you commit to building anything... first take a look at Small Layout Scrapbook. It's hands down the very best collection of small layout ideas from all over the world, and my *#1* favorite train site. 

Here's just one excellent small layout example, in HO scale this would be about 4'x4'...










Another idea is running short trains to make a small layout seem large...










There are hundreds of really neat ideas for small layouts. 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> Tman... nice pic... that should be posted somewhere for size comparison lol. All it needs is a can of coke in the pic so you can relate to something we all know.
> 
> tkruger thanks for that...thats what I was looking for and I think HO will be perfect for what I need.


N scale the smallest, then HO, then O the largest....with a can of coke.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks big ed!

Great site choo choo... thats definately what I was looking for... that give me a starting point to build on with my lack of knowledge. Now to start researching great places to buy track and general HO sets.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I've spent so many happy hours poring over the clever ideas in the Small Layout Scrapbook. When you're restricted by space, don't forget that you can go *UP*... 










Greg


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

This is very true.. and I have been trying to read up on angles.. etc.. I would love to build up to the point of taking it through a square box that is already built above my cabinets and around the cieling of my living room. I think it would probably be easier and better looking just to do two seperate setups if I were going to do that though.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Nice pics guys!*

Papa Bear,
Mama Bear,
and Baby Bear.

and, *Goldilocks?* that's the missing "S":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

? lol im confused at stillakids joke


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's because he's still a kid... 

There was no *S* gauge locomotive in Ed's pic.

Greg


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahh I just got stillakids reference.... lol.

I am still debating on what to do and where to do it. Think I may go with a smaller HO basic setup for now (like 4x5.5) and try to still buy nice things for it so the upgrade at a later time would be easy. I also have an attic which I dont use half of and have seriously been thinking about setting up a nice huge setup up there. Bad thing is it is a traditional attic, so it is not heated or air conditioned during the seasons. The ceilings are only about 5.5 tall in the center and slanted but I could always put the layout practically on the ground. Would there be issues with the temperature changes in the attic if i do a layout up there? There is electric ran and lighting already up there. I have roughly a 20ftx20ft area that is a solid plywood floor that I dont currently use for anything.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

you wont have fun when your back starts to hurt though...and oh yes attics get the worst of it, mine can be a good 8* hotter in the summer
way to hot to hang out personally


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Good point.. I have been researching some like 4x6 layouts to see what I can find.

http://www.gatewaynmra.org/project09.htm

I like this one quite a bit as far as layout.... would like to have a couple grades and some more rural them on part of it..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Papa Bear,
> Mama Bear,
> and Baby Bear.
> 
> and, *Goldilocks?* that's the missing "S":laugh::laugh::laugh:



I only put that there because he asked for a can of coke for reference.
I couldn't put any S there.
I gave ALL my S away.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL ouch big ed....

I am still trying to figure our where is best in our house... and the woman wants to spend money on other things. I will definately get one setup as soon as I can though. 

I am thinking maybe an L shaped layout will give me more area to work with without taking up as much area in the room. So like 2 3 foot wide by 4 foot long sections L'd together would make a nice size


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Good point.. I have been researching some like 4x6 layouts to see what I can find.
> 
> http://www.gatewaynmra.org/project09.htm
> 
> I like this one quite a bit as far as layout.... would like to have a couple grades and some more rural them on part of it..


The Gateways are *very* well thought out... :thumbsup: 

...and they make *excellent* use of the available space. Note the *modular* properties of the dead end tracks leading to the edges. You could add onto it later if you wanted. 

I'd suggest not putting a layout on the floor as it limits your point of view to overhead only. 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> LOL ouch big ed....
> 
> I am still trying to figure our where is best in our house... and the woman wants to spend money on other things. I will definately get one setup as soon as I can though.
> 
> I am thinking maybe an L shaped layout will give me more area to work with without taking up as much area in the room. So like 2 3 foot wide by 4 foot long sections L'd together would make a nice size


I might have another S in a box somewhere in my mess of trains.
But the one S engine and tender I did have, I gave to reckers.
I knew it would be in a good home.

If you have good eyes there is a Z gauge too.
About less then half the size of N.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Are your son's room and your bonus room adjacent to each other? You could always put a tunnel through the wall.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Are your son's room and your bonus room adjacent to each other? You could always put a tunnel through the wall.


If they are you can just take down the wall too.


----------

